#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Vamos organizar uma lista de programas e extensões indesejadas !!!

## Luspmais

Pessoal estou querendo organizar uma lista de programas e extensões que ficam poluindo os computadores gerando lentidão na máquina do cliente, que é leigo e fica abrindo chamado no provedor.
O objetivo de criar esta lista é para que possamos usar as redes sociais para orientação ao público.
Após enriquecemos esta lista vou criar um tutorial breve (a maioria tem preguiça de ler grandes textos) afim de ensinar eles mesmos a identificar e excluir estas pragas ou até mesmo evitar na hora da instalação de programas.

Lista:

Baidu
PC Performace
Hao123
Iminent

----------


## Reinan

Boa... Pra alguns acredito que não seja praga mais pra dono de provedor sim rsrs

Dropbox na minha opinião o pior de todos pra quem não sabe e um programa que compartilha arquivos quase que automático entre dispositivos fudendo com o Upload.

----------


## kaarl

É uma ótima idéia. Estou de acordo fazermos uma lista , que ira crescendo conforme a colaboração de todos.

----------


## telworld

Essas pestes ferra com tudo, cliente abre chamado ainda diz contratei tantos megas e bem abaixo do contado a net ta lenta e nem abre as paginas meu pç é novinho e essa porcaria da internet ta lenta.
Voce vai até o cliente chega la tudo que lixo ta instalado, é de ferrar mesmo.

----------


## Luspmais

Pessoal, postem nomes dos programas para criarmos a lista, já coloquei 4 no incio do post.

----------


## faelldantas

ask toolbar

----------


## Fael

*Mais o baidu comprou todo mundo champz kkk
Baidu + Pc Fast + Hao123 = Trio parada dura.
Meu deus, canso de fazer visita pra chega la ver o pc cheio de Spyware.
Aqui adotamos a pratica de formata o pc do cliente e VACINA ele.
Não usamos antivirus e o cliente não pega nada disso...*

----------


## Luspmais

Lista:

Baidu
PC Performace
Hao123
Iminent
Ask toolbar
PC Faster

----------


## 1929

> *Mais o baidu comprou todo mundo champz kkk
> Baidu + Pc Fast + Hao123 = Trio parada dura.
> Meu deus, canso de fazer visita pra chega la ver o pc cheio de Spyware.
> Aqui adotamos a pratica de formata o pc do cliente e VACINA ele.
> Não usamos antivirus e o cliente não pega nada disso...*


Qual o método que utiliza Steve? Eu para mim comprei uma licença do Kaspersky Pure 3.0 . Bem completo e em dois meses ( que ainda é pouco para avaliar ) não tive problemas. Mas convencer o cliente de comprar uma licença é tenso também... ele não entende que é para o bem dele.

Editando: voces conhecem este navegador: http://br.browser.baidu.com/
A procedencia é extremamente duvidosa ( Baidu), mas me lembrei que um cliente diz que baixou e está utilizando sem problemas por ser mais leve.... eu não quis arriscar.

----------


## 1929

> @*1929*, teve um cliente meu q tbem baixou, instalou o navegador e achou otimo...fui la conferir e realmente estava rodando td perfeito...(só o navegador heim) mas como conheço a raça aconselhei ele e tiramos do PC...


Pois é , né. Quem garante que no código do navegador não tem embutido alguma arapuca. Quem usou diz que é muito leve

----------


## Fael

*Então galera, o Baidu não é algo Tão ruim assim (kkk), na china o Hao123 é o buscador oficial de 80% das maquinas, veja a população da china...
http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/pro/noticia/38780/38780
Detalhe, o Browser do Baidu é Ótimo, praticamente uma copia do chrome...
Mais você confiaria né por os seus dados la (Eu Não) ? o ganha pão da empresa ta nas propagandas e espionar o que é tendencia no uso da internet, o que mais o cliente odeia no baidu é as propagandas que aparecem de forma RANDOM, é algo parecido com que o google faz, porém menos invasivo...
Busquem por ShadowDefender um programinha que "congela" pastas, como Windows/Arquivos de Programas/Users....
O Cliente instala as merda tudo, desligo o pc voltou ao normal, E ele pode continuar salvando seus dados, tenho quase 100 Computadores na rede assim e tudo ótimo, Eu já tive lan house e la era a salvação, ficava 3 anos sem formata uma maquina, Outro programa é o DeepFreezer mais esse congela toda a partição, Ja o Shadow permite você congela as pastas escolhidas...
Geralmente congelo Toda a C:/ e reservo o Disco D:/ para salvar arquivos, Redireciono o navegador e programas pra salvar la e crio um atalho na área de trabalho com o nome "Salvar" e explico ao cliente se ele salvar em outro canto não fica...
Deixo também uma suite de programas é indispensável o TeamViewer, detalhe, Não uso antivirus...*

----------


## gabrielest

Se não me engano a Baidu é chinesa (não confio em nada que vem de lá nessa sentido) eles tentam entrar no teu pc de um jeito ou de outro.
Gostaria de aproveitar o tópico, muito util por sinal, e sugerir que junto seja driado uma adress list para dropar qualquer tentativa de entrada desses ficha preta, tem como??

----------


## Fael

*@gabrielest
Essa medida é ineficaz, já existe um tópico aqui sobre isso...
Ineficaz pelo fato desses programas terem host dinâmico, alem de desperdiça processamento e pode pegar um host inocente nisso.
Melhor o cliente abrindo a pagina da Hao123 do que abrindo uma pagina falando que não tem conexão disponível...
Com certeza a segunda opção ele vai ligar pra você...
E tem coisa da china que é bom... Veja onde a apple monta seus Iphones é apenas um exemplo simples (Mão de obra barata e material de qualidade).*

----------


## gabrielest

> *@gabrielest
> E tem coisa da china que é bom... Veja onde a apple monta seus Iphones é apenas um exemplo simples (Mão de obra barata e material de qualidade).*


Nisso concordo plenamente, mas não confio em software chines de forma nenhuma NEM CRUCIFICADO, principlamente open source.
Hardware é uma coisa, a Gigabyte, por exemplo, monta parte de suas placas lá, e são uma maravilha, agora software....to fora

----------


## 1929

Steve, o Shadow Defender é pago. 35 doletas. Mas com uma licença você consegue instalar em todos os clientes?

----------


## Fael

Infelizmente piratex...
1 licença por pc.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Baidu agora comprou o Peixe Urbano. Vem mais bombas por aí.

Pra lista:
Psafe
Funmoods
dealply
22find
PC-Performer-driver-scanner
Delta-Tool-bar

----------


## davidmilfont

> Qual o método que utiliza Steve? Eu para mim comprei uma licença do Kaspersky Pure 3.0 . Bem completo e em dois meses ( que ainda é pouco para avaliar ) não tive problemas. Mas convencer o cliente de comprar uma licença é tenso também... ele não entende que é para o bem dele.
> 
> Editando: voces conhecem este navegador: http://br.browser.baidu.com/
> A procedencia é extremamente duvidosa ( Baidu), mas me lembrei que um cliente diz que baixou e está utilizando sem problemas por ser mais leve.... eu não quis arriscar.


Uso o Kaspersky Pure 3.0 há mais de 2 anos e posso afirmar que é ótimo.
Aqui plugo pen drive lotado de virus e bumba,o Kaspersky limpa geral.
Eu consigo comprar 3 licenças por R$83,96 e acho um ótimo valor.

----------


## rubem

A intenção da listagem é "saber" se é malware ou não?

Bom, a lista do Spybot Search and Destroy fala em 7300 nomes, entre variações de extenções, nomes de arquivos e bibliotecas, são 2,6 milhões de nomes. Meio difícil decorar tudo pra remover manualmente.

Então... na duvida eu deleto, nunca ví cliente falar "Cade o OpenCandy que eu tinha instalado?", rodar o Spybot S&D e o Mbam nem sempre é rápido então dando boot pelo miniXP ou miniWin7 (Suporte a GPT e cia) do Hiren's (Ou qualquer winPE live-cd) deleto as pastas supeitas, cache, temp. e TUDO o que tem nas pastas extensios do Chrome e Firefox (Leve 3 ou 4 minutos no maximo). Depois via modo segurança no Ccleaner removo os itens da inicialização e extenções, se tiver muita coisa rodo o Autoruns.exe da Sysinternals pra remover na mão, ou o HiJackThis da TrendMicro. Firulas de AV's intrometidos tipo Avast ou Kaspersky Pure (Modulo de rede e modulo web) voltam sozinhas depois, complementos de bancos também (E o GBPlugin pesa viu, credo...).

Ou seja, na dúvida deleta, se for algo importante (Plugin pra baixar video) você técnico sempre tem uma opção melhor pra instalar pro cliente (Ou seja, o cliente nunca sabe o que escolher, escolhe o ÚNICO plugin com adware numa lista de 100 plugins "limpos" na lista de extenções/complementos. Alias, é raro ver cliente usando a lista de complementos/ebtenções oficiais, os espertos vão no google procurar por essas porcarias, se ficassem na lista de complementos que o desenvolvedor assina em baixo teria provavelmente 99% menos problemas.

Eu peguei a lista do que o Spybot detecta e fui selecionando só o que ví recentemente:
AdExpertBrowser
Firseria
InstallMonetizer
MultiPlug
AddLyrics
ntiVirGear
Startpage.eyuyan
OpenShopper
AdArmor
InstallPath
AntiCare
SpyFree
IntelliDownload
NanoCore
OutBrowse
VaccineCore
GreenDouInstaller
OneInstaller
MyWeb.Toolbar
DomaIQ
InffinityInternet
DProtect
DealCabby
Elex.V9
SoftwareUpdater
FF.Converter
CouponCaddy
Waebssave
Banyan.eSafe
PCUtilities
CouponCompanion
FLVPlayer
YoutubeAdblocker
Aartemis
SupremeSavings
SpeedUpMyPC
Conduit.SearchProtect
BestLyrics
myPCBackup
BubbleDock
IWantThis
MyWay.MyWebSearch
Lollipop
OneInstaller
PlusHD
Installdaddy.HDVidCodecV1
Linkury.Smartbar
OpenCandy
2search
BrowseFox
Babylon.Toolbar
BitGuard
QuickStores.Toolbar
Delta.Toolbar
Yontoo.Pagerage
DealPly
Searchdwebs
XingHao.LyricsPal
Systweak.AdvSysProtector
Alotbar
Systweak.RegCleanPro


Mas desisti ainda no começo, é muito nome. O problema é o pessoal que insiste que não tem problemas em lixos tipo FLV Player ou RegCleanPro (Instalam voluntariamente!). Poxa, se tem duzias de anti-malwares removendo eles, você vai confiar no proprio chutometro e manter?

Bom, a maior parte do que está aqui eu já ví:
http://www.safer-networking.org/about/updates/
É que sempre rodo Spybot e Mbam em pc de cliente, demora mas não devolvo sem rodar eles (Esse é o unico caso que atualização de software é fundamental. Um dia rodei os 2 mas o pc ainda respondia muito lento pro meu gosto, atualizei e rodei denovo o Mbam e dessa vez achou mais umas duzias de Webssaver, InstallBrain e Saving-qualquer-coisa, depois disso sim o S.O. ficou mais leve, aí ví a necessidade de atualizar todo dia ou antes de cada scan). E... ignoro AV's porque todo PC que encontro essas duzias e duzias de adwares tem Avast, ou Kaspersky, ou AVG, ou Avira, ou Panda, ou MSSE, ou qualquer AV gratis ou de R$ 199 com complemento que fuça na rede e instala addon no browser pra supostamente filtra tudo. Não tem jeito, tenho que insistir com o usuario, praticamente ameaçar, pra todo mes rodar ccleaner, spybot, mbam e desfragmentar, os que fazer isso até pegam adwares mas pelo menos resolvem sozinhos.

Quanto ao Spark Browser/Baidu Browser, e outros do tipo, usam o engine do Chrome, não é? WebKit. Pra cliente que insiste que eles são bons instala outros navegadores serios que usam o mesmo engine, tipo Comodo Dragon (Focado em segurança), Rockmeit (Focado em futilidade, digo, no facebook), ou se preferir o engie do IE pode usar o Avant ou o SlimBrowser, em algumas maquinas pra alguns usos um vai ser melhor que outro, mas também dá pra deixar tudo mais rapido com tweaks no browser (Uso o Seamonkey, fork do Firefox, com os devidos tweaks (about**:config) roda tão liso quanto o Chrome aqui (Atom singlecore, 2GB ram ddr2, HD sata150) ). Eu acho muito arriscado confiar em produtos da Hao123/Baidu, da Mail.ru (Incluindo ICQ!), da Iminent/Incredimail, já que praticamente todo software antimalware remove eles!
(Tá, o Spark (Baidu Browser) geralmente não é removido, mas todos os outros softwares com baidu ou hao123 sim, isso me diz que todo o mercado de segurança da web não confia neles)

Se a leveza está no engine, instala outros softwares com o mesmo engine, é facil ver o mesmo comportamento em todos os browsers com o engine do IE, o mesmo nos com o engine webkit, o mesmo com engine gecko (Mozilla). Com tanta opção de capa pro engine não é possível que somente o Spark/Baidu rode bem.

(E tem cliente que fica tão feliz com complemento tipo Adblock e Flash Blocker! Flash hoje é um incomodo, se é pra rodar vídeo é só clicar, é muito melhor ter o "trabalho" e clicar quando precisar do que ficar aturando flash pesado (Consome banda e processador) quando não precisa! Muito adware que o Adblock não esconde você identifica mais fácil tendo o FlashBlock instalado (Infelizmente o Chrome não tem versão funcional disso, mas outros browsers com o engine dele sim, fica bem fácil identificar falsos vídeo no Facebook ou outros sites "pra leigos"))

----------


## Fael

*Que maravilha esse flash blocker @rubem, meu deus do céu tem pagina que abre 500 flash, que até pc quad core sente, um dos exemplo e a pagina do banco do brasil, se deixar aberta por 30 segundos, começa a girar e falar que o Plugin travou.
Os Atoms vão amar.
rubem Você conhece algum jeito que de vida aos processadores via c7 ? ou só matando ? kkk
rapaz ele consegue ser pior que um atom, não roda youtube nem com reza, qualquer navegador topa 100% e trava o vídeo.*

----------


## rubem

É bem nessas carroças tipo C7 que você vê o peso das porcarias em Flash, ou do GBPlugin.

A solução que dou pra C7 e Atom single-core é XP, capado (Parar serviços inuteis, remover firulas visuais), sem AV (Pode rodar antispyware toda semana por precaução, mas se usar adblock e não baixar porcaria (Comotreinarseudragao2.exe, ví ontem esse) nem isso precisa)), sem instalar coisa tipo GBPlugin, sem windows update ativo e cia, fica usável.

Tenho Atom N230 e N450, o N230 deveRIA ser mais lerdo já que é mais velho, mas está numa placa com controlador Sata2 (Sata300), isso faz uma gigante diferença, o N450 tem controlador Sata (Sata1, Sata150). Ambos rodam a memoria a DDR2-533 e isso incomoda um pouco, mas o N230 de modo geral se sai muuuuito melhor, pela velocidade dobrada do controlador Sata. Via C7 acho que só saiu em placa com controlador Sata 150, elas só rodavam memoria a DDR2-400, junto com o clock de 1,5GHz a coisa fica bem feia. As carroças mais recentes, tipo Celeron 847 (2x 1,1GHz), AMD60 ou C70 (2x1GHz ou 1,2GHz), Celeron G440 (1x 1,6GHz), Sempron 140 (1x 2,7GHz) se saem minimamente melhor porque tem GPU melhor (Não precisa desabilitar firula visual do S.O., neles flash não pesa tanto), tem barramento melhor com o HD (Sata2, permitem mais acessos simultaneos a arquivos, seja pra abrir ele ou pra abrir conteúdo no arquivo de paginação (Navegador manda coisa pra lá as vezes)), e também rodam memoria a digamos DDR3-800 ou DDR3-1066, soma tudo e a diferença é enorme. Só que... rodando Win7 no default, com AV (Todo AV é pesado, tem coisa que é absurda tipo Avast ou Kasperdsky, mas mesmo o mais leve precisaria um core de 1GHz e um pente de 1GB só pra ele), com GBplugin instalado (Mesmo que não use, só de instalar, ele pesa muito), com Windows Update e Windows Defender rodando, atualizações do Chrome, Flash, Adobe Reader e Java rodando, ficam um lixo, tem que customizar a coisa pro hardware que tem, pra você até é facil viver sem AV e sem baixar porcarias, mas usuario é um bicho complicado.

Mas não é impossível treinar/adestrar o usuario a viver sem AV e sem se "infectar" com nada mesmo testando softwares e navegando por tudo, é só insistir e "ensinar". Hoje minha mãe, irmã, e muitos clientes vivem sem AV a anos e não "pegam nada", não tem adwares ou extenções nos navegadores, só insisto pra que olhem 3 vezes antes de clicar, se não entenderem é melhor não clicar porque vão continuar sem entender, nada de procurar softwares, filmes ou series no Google, e tem sempre que verificar se o Adblock e o flash block estão instalados, sempre olhar na pasta Downloads se tem algo diferente (Sempre ver arquivos no Explorer com detalhes, NUNCA miniaturas, SEMPRE tem que ver extenção) por precaução passa o Mbam (Super-simples desde a versão 2, "Scan now", depois que terminar dá um "Quarentine all" sem nem pensar 2 vezes!), extenção pro browser SÓ as na página do desenvolvedor, programa SÓ SE for baixar do site do desenvolvedor (NUNCA baixaki, superdownloads e cia, TEM QUE achar o site de quem faz a bagaça, não usar atravessador! Se quer mesmo o programa vai atras de quem o faz).

E dá um baita orgulho quando as vezes chego em algum e vejo skin, um monte de extenção de jogos ou de sites que eles mesmo instalaram, um monte de customizações, e rodo um Mbam mas ele não encontra nada, porque mesmo sem AV nem firula nenhuma instala o usuario aprendeu a navegar como um adulto, e não como uma criança de 5 anos que se falar com estranho na rua corre risco de ser sequestrada, roubada ou abusada...

Um problema dos Via C7 é que eles chegaram no mercado já em tempos de Vista ou Win7, mas ele é antigo, acho que é projeto de 2005, é tipo o chipset Intel 945, é de 2003 (Celeron D, Pentium D, Pentium HT, primeiros Pentium dualcore E21xx), mas na versão mobile tem dele em netbook em pleno 2014! É meio absurdo mas tem, versão mobile é de 2007 acho, não que seja um lixo, mas é muito atraso de vida o fabricante usar isso quando podia estar usando processadores e chipsets mais recentes.

XP ainda roda skype, chrome e firefox, office 2k10, dropbox, adobe reader, vlc e klite, photoscape/picasa... enfim, tudo o que um usuario domestico precisa, não vejo nem meio motivo pra usar win7 nessas carroças tipo C7, atom single-core, AMD C50/60/70, Celeron 847, Celeron D430 ou mesmo G440. Não é nem pelo "peso nativo" do XP, mas sim porque tem muito mais o que capar no XP, no Win7, 8 ou 10 tem muita coisa que não é "removível/paravel", netbios do Vista em diante não tem mais como parar, isso consome recurso de rede a toa, no XP dá pra parar.

As vezes comparo um Pentium Dualcore com XP capado e um Ultrabook com i7 dualcore com Win7 SP1 no default e com AV, o Ultrabook é ultralerdo no comparativo.
(Também, i7-4500U tem 1,8GHz, atéééééé usar o "turbo" de 3GHz já se passaram varios milisegundos e o Pentium Dualcore de 2,7GHz já abriu tudo... sei lá o que virou do nome "i7", na versões final U um i3 parece um Atom, um i5 parece um celeron dualcore e um i7 parece um pentium dualcore, bela evolução no mundo mobile! Redução no consumo? Sim, mas aí o fabricante do notebook reduz a bateria de 6 celulas de 3300mAh por 3 de 2200mAh, no fim das contas dura as mesmas 2 horas, e como o fan é reduzido o calor ao colocar sobre a pernas é o mesmo, trocaram 1/2 por 0,5)

Agora deixa eu ir assistir Manhatam ep. 11 e 12 em MKV 720p no meu Atom N230 com 1GB de Ram, sem engasgos! :-)

----------


## Fael

*kkkkkkkk esse atom ta overclockado...
Mais videos já baixados e convertidos mão é o "problema" problema mesmo pra esses processadores é videos que tocam em flasher/Html5
Bom Aqui instalo Xp tanto em Atom Como Via C7, Mais mesmo assim o Via sofre horrores...
2Gb de ram é padrão neles, porque não economizaram na ram para fazer algo que não trave tanto, um processador guerreiro é o tal do celeron 420, roda o xp suave e ate o 7 ousa rodar.
O remédio que dou aqui é o ShadowDefender e deixo o pc sem antivírus...
não tenho saco pra fica falando pra pessoa que Comotreinarseudragao2.exe não é o filme que ela quer kkk.
É O básico saber o que é um executável, Avi, pdf e etc...
Pior rubem que tem programa que você busca ele no próprio site e ele vem com 3 Spyware, veja o Unlocker, programa útil mais que se não soube instalar fudeuuu.
Mais com essa extensão a navegação vai melhorar 25 nas carroças.
Tenho cliente meu com processadores 478 ainda é mole ?
Pior se fosse pentium 4 ainda ia pela brutalidade, mais o celeron como o D 2.80, Como pode ser tão ineficiente e gerar tanto CALOR, roda videos melhor que o C7 mais roda no limite...
Meu primeiro pc foi um 478 com 256 de ram. e hoje 9 anos depois tenho clientes que me ligam (olha o youtube ta travando porque ?), chega la você mostra pra ele que o vídeo ta carregado, mais o pc dele ta com "vírus", na realidade o bicho é ruim mesmo e o usuário acaba de matar com vírus, só que é sem graça falar pro cliente que o micro dele ja não é tão bom pra web de hoje, o jeito e levar um notebook lixinho celeron e roda o vídeo pra ele ver que não é a net.*

----------


## 1929

> Uso o Kaspersky Pure 3.0 há mais de 2 anos e posso afirmar que é ótimo.
> Aqui plugo pen drive lotado de virus e bumba,o Kaspersky limpa geral.
> Eu consigo comprar 3 licenças por R$83,96 e acho um ótimo valor.


Putz !!! Paguei 160 reais por uma licença do Pure 3.0, diretamente no site da Kaspersky

----------


## Luspmais

> Baidu agora comprou o Peixe Urbano. Vem mais bombas por aí.
> 
> Pra lista:
> Psafe
> Funmoods
> dealply
> 22find
> PC-Performer-driver-scanner
> Delta-Tool-bar


Show @*FabianoMartins2* vlw pela colaboração.

----------


## Luspmais

> A intenção da listagem é "saber" se é malware ou não?
> 
> Bom, a lista do Spybot Search and Destroy fala em 7300 nomes, entre variações de extenções, nomes de arquivos e bibliotecas, são 2,6 milhões de nomes. Meio difícil decorar tudo pra remover manualmente.
> 
> Então... na duvida eu deleto, nunca ví cliente falar "Cade o OpenCandy que eu tinha instalado?", rodar o Spybot S&D e o Mbam nem sempre é rápido então dando boot pelo miniXP ou miniWin7 (Suporte a GPT e cia) do Hiren's (Ou qualquer winPE live-cd) deleto as pastas supeitas, cache, temp. e TUDO o que tem nas pastas extensios do Chrome e Firefox (Leve 3 ou 4 minutos no maximo). Depois via modo segurança no Ccleaner removo os itens da inicialização e extenções, se tiver muita coisa rodo o Autoruns.exe da Sysinternals pra remover na mão, ou o HiJackThis da TrendMicro. Firulas de AV's intrometidos tipo Avast ou Kaspersky Pure (Modulo de rede e modulo web) voltam sozinhas depois, complementos de bancos também (E o GBPlugin pesa viu, credo...).
> 
> Ou seja, na dúvida deleta, se for algo importante (Plugin pra baixar video) você técnico sempre tem uma opção melhor pra instalar pro cliente (Ou seja, o cliente nunca sabe o que escolher, escolhe o ÚNICO plugin com adware numa lista de 100 plugins "limpos" na lista de extenções/complementos. Alias, é raro ver cliente usando a lista de complementos/ebtenções oficiais, os espertos vão no google procurar por essas porcarias, se ficassem na lista de complementos que o desenvolvedor assina em baixo teria provavelmente 99% menos problemas.
> 
> Eu peguei a lista do que o Spybot detecta e fui selecionando só o que ví recentemente:
> ...


 @*rubem* meus parabéns... é disso que to falando.

----------


## Luspmais

> *Então galera, o Baidu não é algo Tão ruim assim (kkk), na china o Hao123 é o buscador oficial de 80% das maquinas, veja a população da china...
> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/pro/noticia/38780/38780
> Detalhe, o Browser do Baidu é Ótimo, praticamente uma copia do chrome...
> Mais você confiaria né por os seus dados la (Eu Não) ? o ganha pão da empresa ta nas propagandas e espionar o que é tendencia no uso da internet, o que mais o cliente odeia no baidu é as propagandas que aparecem de forma RANDOM, é algo parecido com que o google faz, porém menos invasivo...
> Busquem por ShadowDefender um programinha que "congela" pastas, como Windows/Arquivos de Programas/Users....
> O Cliente instala as merda tudo, desligo o pc voltou ao normal, E ele pode continuar salvando seus dados, tenho quase 100 Computadores na rede assim e tudo ótimo, Eu já tive lan house e la era a salvação, ficava 3 anos sem formata uma maquina, Outro programa é o DeepFreezer mais esse congela toda a partição, Ja o Shadow permite você congela as pastas escolhidas...
> Geralmente congelo Toda a C:/ e reservo o Disco D:/ para salvar arquivos, Redireciono o navegador e programas pra salvar la e crio um atalho na área de trabalho com o nome "Salvar" e explico ao cliente se ele salvar em outro canto não fica...
> Deixo também uma suite de programas é indispensável o TeamViewer, detalhe, Não uso antivirus...*


O interessante é ler o que o pessoal comenta na pagina.
É tamanha a insatisfação do povo com esses produtos invasivos que até assusta.

Obs: Fico admirado com alguns amigos que as 3h da madruga ficam contribuindo com o fórum. (deve ser o calor rsrsss).

----------


## kaarl

Isto mesmo. Se o programa é invasivo, ouseja, entra prta fazer o queo cliente não sabe, nã otem conhecimento do que ocorrerá pode ser banido sim. E, ao meu ver, deve ser banido para a segurança da rede e do usuário final.




> @*rubem* meus parabéns... é disso que to falando.

----------


## Djaldair

Boa ideia o esquema da lista, aqui instruo o cliente a não ficar baixando coisas que não sabe pra que serve, e quando for baixar e instalar oriento pra ler tudo o que aparece e principalmente as letrinhas pequenas e em inglês. Quando a coisa fica insuportável o cliente me procura pra fazer a limpeza, muitos casos é tanto lixo que compensa formatar, como cobro pra fazer o serviço já oriento a comprar a licença de um bom antivírus. Mas falando de lixo o que acho pior é o Baidu e companhia

----------


## rubem

> @*rubem*, depois de scaneado clica em "Fix selected" ?


No Spybot? "Fix Selected problems" no antigo (1.6.x) e só Fix Selected no mais recente.

No Mbam? Clica em Quarantine All (Esquerda, em baixo).

Nos 2 você pode adicionar exceção/exclusão pra coisa tipo WinUpdate desativado, Central de Segurança desativada, firewall desativado.

Se executar o CCleaner antes geralmente acelera meia hora o scan, o Spybot tratar cookie e cia como problema de baixo nível de segurança mas perde tempo escaneando (Como se fosse um problema limpar tudo).

Ultimamente estou preferindo mais o Mbam que o Spybot.

----------


## Luspmais

Pessoal, criei um PDF e vou compartilhar aqui com todos.
Minha ideia é enviar por e-mail e divulgar no Facebook e outras canais de comunicação.

Acho que já é um bom caminho para, pelo menos conscientizar nossos clientes que o problema na maioria das vezes são os próprios computadores lentos e não a internet.
É bem simples, essa é ideia, para facilitar o entendimento dos mais leigos.

----------


## Luspmais

Putz... q q isso man.

----------


## 1929

faz dois dias que tentava entrar no Alibaba. Não tinha jeito. Eu achava que era problema com os servidores deles.
Mas dois dias era muito
Daí, dei um palpite e desativei o Kaspersky Pure 3.0 apesar de não retornar nenhuma mensagem suspeita. Na hora entrou.

Agora a questão é: porque o Kasperksky entendeu que o site Alibaba não é confiável?
Coisa de chinês? Não quero ser xenofóbico mas dá o que pensar.

----------


## rubem

Chute: O Kaspersky Pure não usa DNS proprio?
(Ele emula uma interface de rede igual o Avast, não é?)

Se sim, deve usar DNS Canadense (Que é pra onde tudo *.kaspersky.* aponta a partir daqui) que aponta pra servidor canadense do Alibaba (Tal qual a Amazon tem servidor no brasil, com IP's proprios, a Alibaba que EU SAIBA só tem servidor (Fora da Asia) no Canada. Coindiência demais pro meu gosto.

Se você usar dns 208.67.222.222 ele vai te mandar pra, DIGAMOS, google.co.uk , enquanto se usar dns 189.38.95.95 vai te mandar pro google.com.br
(É só exemplo exagerado, mas é quase isso, cisas como Microsoft, Amazon e Google que tem servidores em todo o mundo são redirecionadas pelos servidores DNS proximos, ou melhor, se o servidor DNS conhece um servidor Google aqui perto, pra que ele vai te encaminhar pros EUA? Mas se usar DNS dos EUA ele não vai te mandar pro server brasileiro. E... vai que server de fora não aceita conexão daqui, visto que tem server aqui)

----------


## davidmilfont

Aqui o meu não bloqueia.

----------

